# Front section Question



## handplane (Sep 3, 2009)

I've seen several pens now that have the front section made from the same material as the pen body.  I have read all the tutorials and posts concerning making the grip section like this but have not seen anything about the whole front section.  Can I drill the appropriate size hole and insert the nib and feed to a friction fit and it work?  I have wanted to do this for a while but am not sure exactly how.  I took George's (texaldurango) advice and went through all the advance pen making threads and learned an awful lot, but I never saw anything about this.

Thanks for the help,
Bryant


----------



## Dan_F (Sep 4, 2009)

The commonly available kit sections and feeds are keyed, so you can't just drill a hole and fit the feed into it. Vintage pens were generally not keyed, so if you had a vintage nib and feed, and could drill a hole that it would seat firmly in, you could do that, but you wouldn't be able to use a cartridge or converter, you would have to use an old style ink sac, or have an eye-dropper ink chamber.  The key is a flat spot on the feed on the bottom of the the feed, and a corresponding flat in the bottom of the section. 

Dan


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 4, 2009)

I have made a number of front sections for my kitless pens . I drill and thread the blank then turn it to shape . I use a Barron nib/feed/holder and use a drop thin CA to lock the holder/nib assy in place . 
Lou (DCBluesman) is now selling the nib/feed/holders for both the small and large nib and he even has taps and dies to thread the section to accept the nib assys . I plan on getting the tap and dies if he still has them but money is too tight right now .


----------



## bradh (Sep 4, 2009)

There are kits were the front section is wood. The Regency is one such kit.


----------



## glycerine (Sep 4, 2009)

bradh said:


> There are kits were the front section is wood. The Regency is one such kit.


 
Where might I find a Regency kit?


----------



## bradh (Sep 8, 2009)

The Regency is sold out of Craft Supplies UK:
http://www.craft-supplies.co.uk/cgi-bin/psProdDet.cgi/IB763DS||@c Fountain Pens @b|0|user||6|


----------



## glycerine (Sep 8, 2009)

bradh said:


> The Regency is sold out of Craft Supplies UK:
> http://www.craft-supplies.co.uk/cgi-bin/psProdDet.cgi/IB763DS||@c Fountain Pens @b|0|user||6|


 
Thank you.


----------



## Rick1708 (Sep 13, 2009)

I like this look and would love to try one. Does anyone carry this in the US?


----------



## Texatdurango (Sep 13, 2009)

handplane said:


> I've seen several pens now that have the front section made from the same material as the pen body. I have read all the tutorials and posts concerning making the grip section like this but have not seen anything about the whole front section. Can I drill the appropriate size hole and insert the nib and feed to a friction fit and it work? I have wanted to do this for a while but am not sure exactly how. I took George's (texaldurango) advice and went through all the advance pen making threads and learned an awful lot, but I never saw anything about this.
> 
> Thanks for the help,
> Bryant


Not quite but you're on the right track. A nib feed goes into a *feed holder*. This *feed holder* can be glued in place. Below is a photo showing what I mean.

The taps mentioned for Lou's feed holders add a nice touch and I now use them myself but they aren't necessary. 

Hope this helps a little.


----------



## handplane (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks George.  That picture is exactly what I was thinking of doing.  I just did not explain myself very well.  As soon as I get my stuff from ED and Dawn I'm going to give this a try.


----------



## Texatdurango (Sep 13, 2009)

handplane said:


> Thanks George. That picture is exactly what I was thinking of doing. I just did not explain myself very well. As soon as I get my stuff from ED and Dawn I'm going to give this a try.


Good deal, I think photos often go a long way in describing something especially with fountain pens when we are using terms like nib, nib assembly, feed, feed holder, section, front section, section assembly, etc.  If you need any more help, just hollar.


----------



## its_virgil (Sep 13, 2009)

I get the regency kits from Woodchuckers in Canada:
http://www.woodchuckers.com/pens.htm

Check out the ambassador also. Be aware there are no bushings for these kits. But they are nice and different.

Do a good turn daily!
Don



bradh said:


> The Regency is sold out of Craft Supplies UK:
> http://www.craft-supplies.co.uk/cgi-bin/psProdDet.cgi/IB763DS||@c%20Fountain%20Pens%20@b|0|user||6|


----------



## bradh (Sep 14, 2009)

its_virgil said:


> I get the regency kits from Woodchuckers in Canada:
> http://www.woodchuckers.com/pens.htm


 Woodchuckers is where I have bought my Regency kits in the past. When I was in to see John at Woodchuckers last month, he told me he is not planning to bring in any more Regency kits. He still had a little stock left, mainly rollerball kits.
   I am sure, if he had a few more people asking for this kit, he might change his mind.

   Don is also right about the lack of bushings. This is a tricky kit to make. I use some instructions that Richard Kleinhenz did. You can find those at the Yahoo penturner's group:
http://tinyurl.com/padqgt


----------



## davinci27 (Sep 14, 2009)

Also don't feel like you are constrained to the kit pieces.  I just made a FP el grande, I too the grip, and turned it down and made a sleeve that would cover the component.  I've done this with several different pieces. Another option is to look at the baron kits.  The threads for the grip are seperate from the grips themselves, so you can turn the grip from any material and glue the thread into the grip.


----------



## handplane (Sep 14, 2009)

That's a nice looking pen Ben.  My goal is to be able to make completely kitless pens.  The only part I want to have to buy is the nib and feed for fountains and the rollerball inserts.  

My next hurdle is making my own clips.  I have a design in mind but am not sure exactly what material to use.  

George, I may PM you about this since I read through all you clip threads and found them to be very helpful.

Bryant


----------



## Texatdurango (Sep 14, 2009)

handplane said:


> That's a nice looking pen Ben. My goal is to be able to make completely kitless pens. The only part I want to have to buy is the nib and feed for fountains and the rollerball inserts.
> 
> My next hurdle is making my own clips. I have a design in mind but am not sure exactly what material to use.
> 
> ...


Clips are everyone's hurdle, that's why you see so many "kitless" pens in the SYOP without clips.  Brass, copper, fine silver, sterling silver sheet all have their downsides, and using spring steel and finding a decent affordable plater is tough.  After spending hundreds having samples plated I have all but given up on finding a decent, reliable and affordable plater so I look to metals that won't require plating.

While you're mulling things over about how to fabricate clips, if you visit http://www.titaniumjoe.com/ you will get a hint as to my favorite material to makes clips from and where to buy the raw material. 

After you spend months experimenting with materials and platings and looking into casting, when it comes right down to it, robbing a clip from a $15 kit doesn't sound as bad as it looks upfront! Enjoy the hunt, it's fun but be forewarned, clips from sheet material aint easy... or cheap!:biggrin:


----------



## davinci27 (Sep 14, 2009)

Texatdurango said:


> After you spend months experimenting with materials and platings and looking into casting, when it comes right down to it, robbing a clip from a $15 kit doesn't sound as bad as it looks upfront!



I agree on that one.  Originally I wanted to make "kitless" pens, and I will probably still give it a shot at some point.  But after looking around at nibs and feeds and clips and threading, I found that $10 for all the pieces I need to customize wasn't very bad at all.


----------

